# 19 Rims for My Ibis



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Any ideas, pics or links !
Thinking of these :










Cheers !


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> Any ideas, pics or links !
> Thinking of these :
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Look like a variant of some 19" that go on the TTRS?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes. TTRS replica wheels.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

I like the style of these wheels.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

How about these?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AUDI-A4-A5-TT...s_tyres_Trims_Car_Rims_ET&hash=item1c1898ff40

Different to the RS but they are oem


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

they look nice. need to see how they go on a TT.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

MXS said:


> I like the style of these wheels.


They're simple, sobre and to the point. No thousands of spokes and stuff like that + they must be way too easy to wash :wink:


----------



## 12snowy (Dec 4, 2009)

Please make sure they are the correct offset for your car.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

don't know anything about that. they say 8.5X19 on their website but that is not the offset I suppose:
http://www.autoexclusive.com/?page_..._modele=123&nm_jante=173&id=60&dis=n&id_dim=4

will have to ask them. Do you know what the offset is on a 2L TFSI FWD?

I will ask them about that.

Thanks.


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> Do you know what the offset is on a 2L TFSI FWD?
> 
> I will ask them about that.
> 
> Thanks.


ET52 and Centre Bore 57.1mm. Beware rims with 66mm centres that need spigot rings to reduce them down. They never really sit quite the same as the real thing. Also, a 255mm tyre will be quite a stretch on an 8.5" rim. Real ones are about €1200 a set on eBay.de. Well worth searching about for a bit.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

what are the roads like in Paris? aftermarket cheapos can explode


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

BLinky said:


> what are the roads like in Paris? aftermarket cheapos can explode


Yikes!!!  How about the UK? I'd imagine worse than France?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

BLinky said:


> what are the roads like in Paris? aftermarket cheapos can explode


Well it depends ! just avoid the Champs Élysée Avenue and you're fine. overall roads are ok except old ones, the ones they keep for history  But I think it also depends on the way you drive. replicas will certainly not last as much as the original but the price is cooool :lol:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

wja96 said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what the offset is on a 2L TFSI FWD?
> ...


Thanks for the info. will check that .


----------



## rsrtampa (Oct 1, 2010)

Great, now I want new rims. Those are smokin' hot.


----------



## T5 BBK (Oct 18, 2010)

Hi Some pics of the 19" RS alloys on a Ibis TT TDi S-Line 2011.




























Sorry, it doesn't stay clean for long...


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

first pic is cool. may I ask if they're original or replicas?


----------



## T5 BBK (Oct 18, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> first pic is cool. may I ask if they're original or replicas?


Originals... Part of the deal I did with the dealer.

The first shot is when the car was almost clean! it is the same car :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

you should have gotten a black one then  
Thanks for the pics. Keep your camera nearby for a shooting next time you wash it 

How do they look in real ? pics do not always tell the truth


----------



## T5 BBK (Oct 18, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> you should have gotten a black one then
> Thanks for the pics. Keep your camera nearby for a shooting next time you wash it
> 
> How do they look in real ? pics do not always tell the truth


They look GOOD, but could do with some spacers...

Pics to follow when I was it next... :wink:


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

can you explain a bit more about the spacers. I have a vague idea of what they are for !


----------



## T5 BBK (Oct 18, 2010)

Hadaak said:


> can you explain a bit more about the spacers. I have a vague idea of what they are for !


I fitted some spacers to my last Mini and it gave it the appearance that it sat lower, because the wheels filled the arches better.
The front wheels look like they are set back within the arches... I will try to take some photos to show what I mean.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)




----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

what do you think about these?

OEM 
8J0 601 025 AP
8J0 601 025 AM
9x19 Et52 5x112










http://cgi.ebay.de/Orig-Audi-A6-4F-A4-8E-TT-RS-TTS-8J-S-Line-Rotor-NEU-/160545586477?pt=Auto_Felgen&hash=item2561433d2d


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

I might go for these  6390,00€ 
FORGIATO GTR 20"


----------



## wja96 (Mar 4, 2010)

Hadaak, those polished ones are genuine Audi and 100% correct. Hideous, but they are the right wheel!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

ok hideous might be a bit strong but they're not that coool 

what about these:

Original Audi TT Turbinen Design
9 x 19"
52
5 x 112
8J0 071 499

1600€ on Audi.de. 1190 on ebay.de.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Found my TTRS wheels but have a question:

Dimensions I found : 8.5Jx19 offset 43 or 47. 47 means the tire will retract inside by 1 mm. 43 means the tire will extend outside by 3 mm. what do you experts advice? will extending by 3mm cause any rubbing issues? 
I can alwys use spaces or spogots or whatever but I'd rather not.


----------



## Pricy147 (Oct 15, 2009)

Got two scuffed 19s on eBay right now - originals not replica's. Only my passenger side got damaged hence why only two for sale! The back one is pretty much as new - very minor scuff.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MESELX:IT

and

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... :MESELX:IT

Ending tonight!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

thanks for the info. I prefer getting a full set with tires.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

OK. I ordered a set of TTRS replica wheels (ET43) + A set of 4 Falkon FK-452 tires (255/35/19).
Will be mounting them soon. Will upload pics when done.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

shoes are on  . weather is not shiny over here so iphone pics are not that good:


----------



## PierrotS3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Cool 8) 
So where do you buy your wheels ?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

found a shop some 30 km from Paris (saint-ouen-l'aumône) http://www.rscardesign.fr/ . the whole package + Balance + installation + 2 years warranty 1400€. Nice job and the wheels are cooool !!


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

let me know if you want to buy from him. I might get some discount for you and some future discount for me


----------



## s1n1st4 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thats looking great! I'm planning on getting the same rims for my silver TT. Any hassles with offset/rubbing?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

100 km and evrything is OK. just be sure to get offset 43 if you're getting replicas with 8.5 width.
spec should be 8.5jx19 with 255/35/19 wheels offset 43 and centre bore 5x112.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

wja96 said:


> Hadaak said:
> 
> 
> > Do you know what the offset is on a 2L TFSI FWD?
> ...


Hey Mate ! At the time of this post I didn't really realise what you meant but Inow I know for sure, although a bit too late, as I had a vibration problem at 14Okm/h. I took the car back and they changed the spigots (plastic ones) and now the vibrations are gone. don't know if the vibration will be back when the plastic spigots wear out. I thought the rims I ordered didn't require spigots but I forgot this point when I orderd the rims. But as you said replicas with the exact centre bore for your car are not that easy to find.

for those who don't know what a spigot is here a pic of mine (red rings - the ones which caused the vibrations):


----------



## s1n1st4 (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks for info. Took mine to 240km/h a week after fitting 19's and all is fine.


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

Back from the dead.
I'm putting on a new set of the same TTRS rotor rims and a 4 hankook tires soon.
This time I'm looking for the exact same specs as the Audi OEM rims.
So part number by Audi is 8J0601025DB. This goes for about 746€ a piece online + shipping. So expect more than 3000€ for the real thing.
Now I found a replica manufacturer who is apparently a reputable one. WSP Italy.
The WSP rims are the same specs and of good quality according to my readings. They go for 220€ a piece here:
https://www.wheelsworld.it/product/2047 ... -polished-
Shipping is free but probably not to france.
I found a set of replicas in france for 790€ all 4 rims. The WSP one will cost around 900€ with shipping. I have to inquire about shipping.
So I'm going for the WSP ones even if they are becoming difficult to find.
Specs:

9x19
ET : 52.0 5x112 57.1
POSITION : : FRONT-REAR
PARTNUMBER : : 8J0601025DB

So anynone used WSP rims or bought from this site www.wheelsworld.it ?


----------



## Hadaak (Dec 25, 2008)

So no WSP 9x19 TTRS rotor style on the market. No stock even at WSP resellers.
I found a used set on ebay for 1500€ (delivered). Not sure I'm ready to buy a used set. 
the guy says the wheels are genuine and they are looking like new, no repairs. 
He has a set of 4 with 2 repaired wheels for 1350€ (delivered).


----------

